# Could there be two future bombs coming up after laid off workers attempt to return to work?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation. 

The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

You got years of experience under your belt.
Greenhorns can't compete.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


It's already happening. People I personally know, that have had their businesses closed temporarily are turning to Uber for income. Some have said when they're allowed to go back to work they'll keep doing Uber on the side because they love it.

Our market was already oversaturated before all "this" started and it certainly isn't going to get better.

I'm already not driving because there's not enough business around here right now to support those that were already doing this full time. I don't know when I'll go back to driving, if at all.

The only reason I might go back is if tourism picks up again, I'm an XL driver and that does pay off when the town is hopping during the Summer.



ghrdrd said:


> You got years of experience under your belt.
> Greenhorns can't compete.


Would be nice to think that made a difference.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ghrdrd said:


> You got years of experience under your belt.
> Greenhorns can't compete.


Lol! I love a funny witty remark! Thanks friend



MHR said:


> It's already happening. People I personally know, that have had their businesses closed temporarily are turning to Uber for income. Some have said when they're allowed to go back to work they'll keep doing Uber on the side because they love it.
> 
> Our market was already oversaturated before all "this" started and it certainly isn't going to get better.
> 
> ...


Yup... I unfortunately mostly wholeheartedly agree with you. Other than knowing the Chicago grid by heart (luckily I have a very tiny advantage here as It all starts with Madison and State at 0 East, 0 North and moving up from there). Also... watch those newbies try to outmatch me on Lower Wacker Dr where the GPS signal fails... or around Willis Tower when the GPS flips them around. I'll prove by worth there dammit! (Already memorized by heart and body how each 400 block in Chicago moves... like 400 N is Kinzie, 800 is Chicago Ave, 1200 is Division, 1600 is North, 2000 is Armitage, 2400 is Fullerton...etc.



Young Kim said:


> Lol! I love a funny witty remark! Thanks friend:smiles:
> 
> 
> Yup... I unfortunately mostly wholeheartedly agree with you. Other than knowing the Chicago grid by heart (luckily I have a very tiny advantage here as It all starts with Madison and State at 0 East, 0 North and moving up from there). Also... watch those newbies try to outmatch me on Lower Wacker Dr where the GPS signal fails... or around Willis Tower when the GPS flips them around. I'll prove by worth there dammit! (Already memorized by heart and body how each 400 block in Chicago moves... like 400 N is Kinzie, 800 is Chicago Ave, 1200 is Division, 1600 is North, 2000 is Armitage, 2400 is Fullerton...etc.


My last reply was agreeing about how I have basically no advantage over new drivers is. But... when the app has crashed or I lost GPS on the app, I can still get to the passenger's destination if it is within the city limits and they give me two major 400 block intersections like Western Ave (2400 W) and Lawrence Ave (4800 N) because the city is a flat grid. But if there are in the far suburbs, like Schamburg or Elgin, then I can get to the township but they better know the directions off the ramp!



Young Kim said:


> Lol! I love a funny witty remark! Thanks friend:smiles:
> 
> 
> Yup... I unfortunately mostly wholeheartedly agree with you. Other than knowing the Chicago grid by heart (luckily I have a very tiny advantage here as It all starts with Madison and State at 0 East, 0 North and moving up from there). Also... watch those newbies try to outmatch me on Lower Wacker Dr where the GPS signal fails... or around Willis Tower when the GPS flips them around. I'll prove by worth there dammit! (Already memorized by heart and body how each 400 block in Chicago moves... like 400 N is Kinzie, 800 is Chicago Ave, 1200 is Division, 1600 is North, 2000 is Armitage, 2400 is Fullerton...etc.


My last reply was agreeing about how I have basically no advantage over new drivers is. But... when the app has crashed or I lost GPS on the app, I can still get to the passenger's destination if it is within the city limits and they give me two major 400 block intersections like Western Ave (2400 W) and Lawrence Ave (4800 N) because the city is a flat grid. But if there are in the far suburbs, like Schamburg or Elgin, then I can get to the township but they better know the directions off the ramp!


MHR said:


> It's already happening. People I personally know, that have had their businesses closed temporarily are turning to Uber for income. Some have said when they're allowed to go back to work they'll keep doing Uber on the side because they love it.
> 
> Our market was already oversaturated before all "this" started and it certainly isn't going to get better.
> 
> ...


Friend, I am with you about the bleak future as I am not exaggerating when I waited over an hour again after logging in this afternoon here in Chicago for the first ping ride request. (Opened the app at around 2:45 pm).


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


Yes, and yes... but then again, the free market will take out many of those drivers. based on my data collected over few years of driving... uber is cyclical.... there are period of money coming in, and periods of drought... This is not a job where you get steady pay... you gotta pay attention to the cyclical rhythm and play with it. Just cuz one month you get paid more than usual doesn't mean you spend while... save the money for the drought. This is nothing new.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This is going to be a disaster for Uber drivers.

Once the unemployment payments end, and the jobs don’t immediately come back, there will be an incredible number of people looking for anything to make a buck. Their will be 100 drivers for every rider.

We are facing sad days ahead folks. Poverty kills as effectively as do viruses.

Enjoy the suck.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is going to be a disaster for Uber drivers.
> 
> Once the unemployment payments end, and the jobs don't immediately come back, there will be an incredible number of people looking for anything to make a buck. Their will be 100 drivers for every rider.
> 
> ...


Yup, there will be more drivers than passengers. LOL.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yup, there will be more drivers than passengers. LOL.


You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests ?


Well, as to door #1, when I got laid off I talked to Mrs Ant 7 and got the OK to take a year off work. Only made in about 8-9 months though, before I went couch crazy and had to find something to do without commitment, that allowed me to keep some level of sanity. People don't change IMHO.......if they're predisposed to being useless dole sucking layabouts, they will always be the same, and vice versa. I'll probably die at work as it's in my nature. Quality of candidates is always a big issue for employers looking for staff at all levels. People like that guy will never rise beyond the fry basket. I don't see issues here.

Door #2........it really and totally depends on your market. Remember, Uber has like a 96% turnover after 12 months and 25% of new signups don't even do their first 100 trips.............so, where i live, in a city of 1.3MM pax, Uber has had about 3 years of exposure now, and our economy has been in the shitter since 2015, so, everyone who wanted to be an Uber driver before has already done that. And besides, it takes 2 months and about $2,000 up front to become one here, a significant hurdle for most, not counting the initial qualifications you require.

I'm not concerned when I return to work. Been driving full time since 2017 in the worst economy I've ever seen where I live.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

As Disney once said, "it's the circle of life". When things pick up there will be a boom in drivers signing up, drivers will fight for scrapes, some will get discouraged and drop out, things will pick up ...


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> You got years of experience under your belt.
> Greenhorns can't compete.


RS driving is not rocket science.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Door #2........it really and totally depends on your market. Remember, Uber has like a 96% turnover after 12 months and 25% of new signups don't even do their first 100 trips.............so, where i live, in a city of 1.3MM pax, Uber has had about 3 years of exposure now, and our economy has been in the shitter since 2015, so, everyone who wanted to be an Uber driver before has already done that. And besides, it takes 2 months and about $2,000 up front to become one here, a significant hurdle for most, not counting the initial qualifications you require.


While I agree with what you say I also think desperate ants will take whatever $2.60 ride they can get and will probably even fight for them... The unicorn rides will now become as rare as clear detailed pictures of Big Foot riding a Unicorn with his pet Chupacabra.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> RS driving is not rocket science.


RS is not a career.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I expect a glut of drivers when school gets back in session, and I don't think that will be in the fall TBH. 

My market already has a lot of shady-looking ugly-ass vans with missing hubcaps, dented fenders, etc. I can't imagine what the insides look like when the barbies all climb in to get shuttled to the frat mixer.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Keep in mind that the federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period, end of story. After that your friend will be lucky to be making 2/3 of his pay with whatever Illinois is dumb enough to keep paying him.

States aren't going to get bailed out for unemployment insurance either. McConnell has already said states will be given the option of bankruptcy before bailouts are granted. And several blue states are going down on their knees to Uncle Sam for Treasury loans just to pay what they owe already.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ankruptcy-over-more-federal-aid-idUSKCN2242U7
As for getting a job later? Assume you're an employer choosing between two equally qualified people. One candidate has worked side-jobs or gig-work for the past six months to pay the bills. The other has been on the dole for the past six months but his unemployment ran out. Who do you think gets the job?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period


I'm thinking it will be extended; unless SAH orders suddenly start be lifted, like real real soon. OR the $2k per month, per person gains steam and 'becomes' law. Not holding my breath.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Keep in mind that the federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period, end of story. After that your friend will be lucky to be making 2/3 of his pay with whatever Illinois is dumb enough to keep paying him.
> 
> States aren't going to get bailed out for unemployment insurance either. McConnell has already said states will be given the option of bankruptcy before bailouts are granted. And several blue states are going down on their knees to Uncle Sam for Treasury loans just to pay what they owe already.
> 
> ...


There's a reason Pelosi tried to holdout for state and city money in this last bailout.

I think there will be a need for another corporate bailout and now that Mitch has unequivocally stated where he stands, the Dems will hold out until states and cities are included.

Trump also will suffer as cities start to lay off EMTs, Firemen, Police Officers and other city employees.

Cities and states will point the finger directly at Trump and Mitch.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> unless SAH orders suddenly start be lifted, like real real soon.


You were saying?

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...l-push-people-scared-to-work-off-unemployment


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Things will never be the same. The masses are petrified of this virus the entire tourism/nightlife/restaurant industry will be done, even when lockdowns are lifted, who wants to go to a bar with a mask on?? The millions who work at these places will be up [email protected]@@ creek once unemployment ends, they will seek new jobs, many will sign up to drive or resort to crime.....Basically the millions of jobs being eliminated will never come back

Basically never in history have we seen the government close so many businesses, combined with the fear people have we will become a 3rd world country.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You were saying?


.......doh, not in calif, Mister East Bay(er) too. AND there now is huge push back against those President GOP ding dongs. So, YOU were saying? heh. 
Keep in mind people will ignore ding dong GOP'ers trying to score Trump points. Open, and no staff, no customers, no nothing show up.

And watch for infection spikes. Yeah, good idea, open early. snap!

Calif it ain't happening, and so will other states follow our lead....so there's that as well. I'm staying home, well except for morning work out that is. But have handy mask if anybody breaches 6 feet.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Calif it ain't happening


It's not a question of IF lock-downs are lifted, it's a question of when.

You think federal unemployment will be extended? Possible, but I disagree.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You think federal unemployment will be extended?


I do; I'd put big money down if I was a beter. Even in CAlif if every single SAH was lifted it would still be months before employees started getting checks again. Heck, at this point it is doubtful schools will even open mid August for the new school year. Yeah, very good chance the $600 will be extended passed July.

In CAlif there is no hint SAH orders will be lifted. Think the current ones expire 5/3 They will be extended shortly. Fine with me. I ain't going online until SAH orders are lifted completely and fed cheese ends. The calif UI portion is a nit in my case.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I'm thinking it will be extended; unless SAH orders suddenly start be lifted, like real real soon. OR the $2k per month, per person gains steam and 'becomes' law. Not holding my breath.


5500$ for a family of of 5
Couple making 260,000 will get 4000$+ 500$ for a kiddo
Will keep getting $$$ until Employment to population ratio goes to 60%...2019 ratio was 60.8%
You could go years without working :smiles:
Remote working - this will have residual impact ..companies using Slack ( WORK)and Zoom. Why do they need to send 100 people to a place when they can all work from home? Why spend $$$ on hotel bills, airfare, restaurants for 100's of people ??? All those secondary businesses will need less workers , thus the employment can stay under 60%. :thumbup:
Tax free
It could also impact future earnings also 
Companies can hire anybody... :smiles:
https://www.fastcompany.com/9049074...ow-slack-became-king-of-the-remote-work-world


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> RS driving is not rocket science.


I think it is a lot more complicated than most think. Yes driving in circles and waiting on you or couch are low energy / low effort strategies, but High payout / profit strategies seem to be beyond most.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> In CAlif there is no hint SAH orders will be lifted.


Um, Big Bear open this weekend, some OC and Ventura Beaches open. Although distancing is required.

I think it will happen faster than most think. And once the fear is over people will start to come out of hibernation. However government is paying you to stay home. So...


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> RS driving is not rocket science.


Not wrong there mate.
In fact, it is the exact opposite of rocket science.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


Yes and YES !

Small businesses who got tbe lians & continue to pay employees are being faced with ANGRY EMPLOYEES because they would make MORE on unemployment than working !

This is our Future !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Keep in mind that the federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period, end of story. After that your friend will be lucky to be making 2/3 of his pay with whatever Illinois is dumb enough to keep paying him.
> 
> States aren't going to get bailed out for unemployment insurance either. McConnell has already said states will be given the option of bankruptcy before bailouts are granted. And several blue states are going down on their knees to Uncle Sam for Treasury loans just to pay what they owe already.
> 
> ...


Maybe Mitch should take his lips off the teat of hard working states and pay his fair share of taxes before he wishes "Blue States" into bankruptcy.

https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion...0200423-xefai32pszahxna5v64dwhmwyu-story.html
"All 100 senators may have one vote," McConnell proudly proclaimed last year, "but they're not all equal. Kentucky benefits from having one of its own setting the agenda for the country."


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> RS is not a career.


It's an adventure


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> Maybe Mitch should take his lips off the teat of hard working states and pay his fair share of taxes before he wishes "Blue States" into bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion...0200423-xefai32pszahxna5v64dwhmwyu-story.html
> "All 100 senators may have one vote," McConnell proudly proclaimed last year, "but they're not all equal. Kentucky benefits from having one of its own setting the agenda for the country."


So are you saying blue states deserve a bailout because two wrongs make a right?

Or are you arguing that blue states don't deserve a bailout because two wrong don't make a right?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> So are you saying blue states deserve a bailout because two wrongs make a right?
> 
> Or are you arguing that blue states don't deserve a bailout because two wrong don't make a right?
> 
> View attachment 451851


What I'm saying is Kentucky would be a "shithole" state without "Blue States" Federal taxes.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

^^ mod or no mod ^^ your statement is that of a RICHARD🧐


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ubertool said:


> ^^ mod or no mod ^^ your statement is that of a RICHARD&#129488;


-o:

At least explain WHY I'm a RICHARD so I understand your point of view.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Nah , I’m just a Richard who thinks commiefornia is a “shithole” , I just happen to know I’m a Richard


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ubertool said:


> Nah , I'm just a Richard who thinks commiefornia is a "shithole" , I just happen to know I'm a Richard


I don't mind being called a Richard, sometimes I may be but people usually call other people names when they have an opinion but no facts.

The fact is that states with higher taxes and incomes pay for almost FORTY PERCENT of Kentuckys budget.

If "Blue States" go under, WTH does Mitch think will keep Kentucky afloat???

On second thought, maybe we should go bankrupt and then let him figure out where he's going to come up with money for his state budget.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Well we both know it’s just rhetoric with no real teeth. 50 states = 50 different opinions . Politics are boring , just a bunch of rich people arguing about how to cut up others pie . Good day , we are all Richards in one way or another


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> RS is not a career.


...It's a bridge








Cf❤


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> What I'm saying is Kentucky would be a "shithole" state without "Blue States" Federal taxes.


You can't say that, even if Louisville does somewhat resemble Port Au Prince. Come up with a nicer phrase!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You can't say that, even if Louisville does somewhat resemble Port Au Prince. Come up with a nicer phrase!


I didn't say it was, I said "it would be". 

I'm sure it's a lovely state.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ...It's a bridge
> View attachment 451889
> 
> Cf❤


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I didn't say it was, I said "it would be". :smiles:
> 
> I'm sure it's a lovely state.


I respect your wordplay.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 451908


They had a way smaller one of these made of barb wire and pieces of wood over the river at my ex' ranch out in the boonies of Mexico.

When her grandmother died we had to cross said river during a downpour, with the river raging below us and the bridge swaying from side to side. All this while carrying a casket.

I was just hoping one of us didn't slip and toss her in the river. We would have never found her.

A couple years later all the cousins got together and between them all built a concrete bridge. They inaugurated it in May at the yearly family reunion.

In July they had a hundred year storm and the concrete bridge was completely swept away by the river.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> You got years of experience under your belt.
> Greenhorns can't compete.


IIRC someone posted a statistic on here months ago that 9/10 uber drivers don't get past 1 week. 99/100 don't make it to 100 rides.

At this rate most of us will probably have to start working soon regardless of SAH orders. I still haven't gotten anything besides food stamps, my stimulus check is supposed to go out tomorrow but I won't count that until the money is in my bank account. Unemployment may end up being a total scam by the government, by the time I might get any money from it most states will probably be lifting at least some restrictions and then the unemployment may get cut off without even getting paid backdated weeks. I waited to apply for UE til when GA said they'd have their 1099-ready application up on April 13th, and it says they can take 3 weeks to process and make a decision. Then I have to apply for PUA and wait for that. Just getting denied on the initial app could take until May 5th, then I have to wait for PUA, which if they take 3 more weeks could be the end of May.

These are all reasons among many others that my life goal is to emigrate to Canada. The US is just incompetent.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Um, Big Bear open this weekend, some OC and Ventura Beaches open. Although distancing is required.
> 
> I think it will happen faster than most think. And once the fear is over people will start to come out of hibernation. *However government is paying you to stay home. *So...


I'd bet >90% of drivers on this board haven't gotten _anything_ yet. And we could be as little as 1 month away from most states lifting quarantine orders.

My fear in this is that we all go through the financial strain of this, end up not having any money, then by the time the government finally gets our assistance out to us they'll be looking to re-open and then use that as an excuse to cut off the aid and we'll be stuck with bills that have been piling up. And even in liberal states they'll be chomping at the bit to reopen too early. I've read plenty of news articles where governments are freaking out about the projected loss in tax revenue and they'll be desperate to re-open. Our idiot Governor here in GA wants to lead the charge.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> IIRC someone posted a statistic on here months ago that 9/10 uber drivers don't get past 1 week. 99/100 don't make it to 100 rides.
> 
> At this rate most of us will probably have to start working soon regardless of SAH orders. I still haven't gotten anything besides food stamps, my stimulus check is supposed to go out tomorrow but I won't count that until the money is in my bank account. Unemployment may end up being a total scam by the government, by the time I might get any money from it most states will probably be lifting at least some restrictions and then the unemployment may get cut off without even getting paid backdated weeks. I waited to apply for UE til when GA said they'd have their 1099-ready application up on April 13th, and it says they can take 3 weeks to process and make a decision. Then I have to apply for PUA and wait for that. Just getting denied on the initial app could take until May 5th, then I have to wait for PUA, which if they take 3 more weeks could be the end of May.
> 
> ...


This is my own great fear. I am working so hard, and I am making WAY WAY less than I used to. I think it sucks that Uber took away ALL surges, ALL consecutive ride trip bonuses, ALL quest bonuses. They should have at least kept those on for those of us brave enough and fighting through terrible small ride requests during this time.



Young Kim said:


> This is my own great fear. I am working so hard, and I am making WAY WAY less than I used to. I think it sucks that Uber took away ALL surges, ALL consecutive ride trip bonuses, ALL quest bonuses. They should have at least kept those on for those of us brave enough and fighting through terrible small ride requests during this time.


It is absolute proof for me that Uber cares nothing about those dedicated drivers. I knew this already, but deciding not to pay out ANY bonuses to the remaining drivers just to shore up corporate's own finances...just sickening.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my own great fear. I am working so hard, and I am making WAY WAY less than I used to. I think it sucks that Uber took away ALL surges, ALL consecutive ride trip bonuses, ALL quest bonuses. They should have at least kept those on for those of us brave enough and fighting through terrible small ride requests during this time.
> 
> 
> It is absolute proof for me that Uber cares nothing about those dedicated drivers. I knew this already, but deciding not to pay out ANY bonuses to the remaining drivers just to shore up corporate's own finances...just sickening.


In most markets there is one ride for every 10 drivers. Of course there are no bonus or surge. There is no need.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

This is why the extra unemployment needs to be permanent. People should follow their passion and drive if they love it not for money


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> This is why the extra unemployment needs to be permanent. People should follow their passion and drive if they love it not for money


Kshama? Is that you?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Kshama? Is that you?


Love that woman...her words bring me wood almost as much as her bod.

we need to evolve. Basic income is just basic.Better income is a right. Work should be given freely, like a poem.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> In most markets there is one ride for every 10 drivers. Of course there are no bonus or surge. There is no need.


But, I believe they took away the surges even when it would be there normally. A few days ago in Chicago it was pouring rain, and people told me they were waiting 10 to 15 minutes for an Uber. I was getting requests one rolling on top of another. It was quite busy I believe in the number of requests coming in. But not one single surge. As far as bonuses are concerned, I kindly differ with you. They would provide some kind of incentive for those working consistently or the consecutive ride bonus. That has nothing to do with the decreased demand for rides.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Love that woman...her words bring me wood almost as much as her bod.
> 
> we need to evolve. Basic income is just basic.Better income is a right. Work should be given freely, like a poem.


Lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Love that woman...her words bring me wood almost as much as her bod.
> 
> we need to evolve. Basic income is just basic.Better income is a right. Work should be given freely, like a poem.


I think she is just as bad for America as the Trumpster.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I think she is just as bad for America as the Trumpster.


Trump isnot recognized in my country of Cascadia, and if you don't get Khama yet it's cool.most of us lived and bought into theoppressor versus oppressed World view before evolving to be respectful of life and humanity


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Trump isnot recognized in my country of Cascadia, and if you don't get Khama yet it's cool.most of us lived and bought into theoppressor versus oppressed World view before evolving to be respectful of life and humanity


Except I am a capitalist. I have worked hard all my life to reach my successes. You do not deserve parts of them unless you were working with me.

Lazy people make excuses.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Except I am a capitalist. I have worked hard all my life to reach my successes. You do not deserve parts of them unless you were working with me.
> 
> Lazy people make excuses.


you need to relearn the lessons of childhood, and how your success is not about you but how you help to Earth. You don't have a claim or more of a right to the planets resources than I or others. Your labor is given of love for all, and is not some form of slavery for entitlement. Get on the circle Karen


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> you need to relearn the lessons of childhood, and how your success is not about you but how you help to Earth. You don't have a claim or more of a right to the planets resources than I or others. Your labor is given of love for all, and is not some form of slavery for entitlement. Get on the circle Karen


I have little that I need to learn. My relationship with the planet is probably on firmer ground than 98% of the humans walking the earth. The lessons I learned in childhood are things that would blow your mind.

That said, My feet are mine own and I am always standing right where I put myself, and happy to be there.

You sound like you require someone else to move your feet for you.

Puppet much?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, very good chance the $600 will be extended passed July.
> 
> In CAlif there is no hint SAH orders will be lifted. Think the current ones expire 5/3 They will be extended shortly. Fine with me. I ain't going online until SAH orders are lifted completely and fed cheese ends. The calif UI portion is a nit in my case.


Very interesting idea!! Who controls the timing of the $600? State or Feds?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Very interesting idea!! Who controls the timing of the $600? State or Feds?


The $600 is federal monies. It is a set program that will run out at some point. I think that the next stimulus package will refresh that fund, but perhaps not. They do want people to go back to work, so the search for work requirement might be put back in place.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my own great fear. I am working so hard, and I am making WAY WAY less than I used to. I think it sucks that Uber took away ALL surges, ALL consecutive ride trip bonuses, ALL quest bonuses. They should have at least kept those on for those of us brave enough and fighting through terrible small ride requests during this time.


That could be used to argue that even without SAH orders, even if we work we're still majorly underemployed and our income is still impacted and we all should still qualify for PUA. Between that and commercials Uber has been running thanking people for not using rideshare its like our employer is trying to deter us from working. UI is supposed to help those who are underemployed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ...It's a bridge
> View attachment 451889
> 
> Cf❤


Nothing is a Career anymore.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Love that woman...her words bring me wood almost as much as her bod.
> 
> we need to evolve. Basic income is just basic.Better income is a right. Work should be given freely, like a poem.


There is a reason it's called "work".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Keep in mind that the federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period, end of story. After that your friend will be lucky to be making 2/3 of his pay with whatever Illinois is dumb enough to keep paying him.
> 
> States aren't going to get bailed out for unemployment insurance either. McConnell has already said states will be given the option of bankruptcy before bailouts are granted. And several blue states are going down on their knees to Uncle Sam for Treasury loans just to pay what they owe already.
> 
> ...


THE ONE ON UNEMPLOYMENT !

BECAUSE GOVT. WILL OFFER INCENTIVES TO HIRE THEM !!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Very interesting idea!! Who controls the timing of the $600? State or Feds?


Fed funds it, States administer and pay it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> you need to relearn the lessons of childhood, and how your success is not about you but how you help to Earth. You don't have a claim or more of a right to the planets resources than I or others. Your labor is given of love for all, and is not some form of slavery for entitlement. Get on the circle Karen


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> View attachment 452235


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes and YES !
> 
> Small businesses who got tbe lians & continue to pay employees are being faced with ANGRY EMPLOYEES because they would make MORE on unemployment than working !
> 
> This is our Future !


I agree. Some of my husband employees prefer to stay home and cash on the stimulus and UI.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree. Some of my husband employees prefer to stay home and cash on the stimulus and UI.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I can't stand her .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I can't stand her .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 452376


And AOC will supply their shelter and food!

I'm in


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 452376


Also she was happy that oil was below zero and people are losing their job because of that . Read Candsnce Owens twitter. Very interesting.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I asked higher ups on Wednesday meeting that same Q of when we will be going back to work vs wfh, I know 5/3 in ca has not extended but can be extended...

they were not optimistic about opening up 5/3.

whatever.

today they email because the higher than them folks wrote: “several states are starting to announce strategies for reopening local businesses...ours will vary and require coordinated approach within local markets”.

more to come early next week.

I’m sitting tight and will see.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I asked higher ups on Wednesday meeting that same Q of when we will be going back to work vs wfh, I know 5/3 in ca has not extended but can be extended...
> 
> they were not optimistic about opening up 5/3.
> 
> ...


Small business in MD might open again first week in May. Or we could all move to Georgia and get our hair and nails done &#128514;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...s-offers-video-calls-for-up-to-50-people.html


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> View attachment 452235


Unfortunately, it appears we are moving to a semi fascist state. The US Government is asking for equity in the larger companies they are bailing out.



BigRedDriver said:


> And AOC will supply their shelter and food!
> 
> I'm in


AOC, while she is I believe good intentioned, has scary views. She celebrated the destruction of oil prices when the futures contracts turned negative... it will result in massive layoff and tremendous economic pain. I dont think it will jump start her green programs.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

IMHO, we're screwed.

Even though I think that the $600 Federal Unemployment Supplement will be extended an additional 4 months (no way the GOP allows those payments to sunset for 25MM people in an Election Year), once the Covid-19 Pandemic starts to subside we're looking at a prolonged jobless recovery.

For anyone looking for a job right now it's already painfully evident, companies are slashing pay, no longer offering benefits, and moving towards piecemeal, contract/temporary work. I'm seeing it even in the healthcare field, starting salaries have dropped around 35% and no companies are offering PTO/Health Insurance/Retirement.

I'm hearing from friends in the Tech space that companies are laying off employees and offering to re-hire them as contractors on a project basis with no benefits and no equity. 24MM people have already filed for Unemployment and by the time the Election rolls around we may be at 50MM Unemployed (and Uninsured) and 20% Unemployment.

Unless we have a fundamental shift in this country regarding Education (especially Higher Education, particularly how to address why the heck a 4 year degree costs as much as a condo in some places) and The Healthcare Delivery System (how to untie benefits from employment without bankrupting the populace through either extortionate premiums or taxes) we're looking at another Great Depression. I'm talking civil unrest, rampant crime, and the eventual, complete destruction of the middle class.

I don't know what the answer is (and clearly neither do the corrupt, paid-for, good for absolutely nothing criminals we have in all branches of government in this country, regardless of party affiliation), but I hope we can collectively figure this out before America as we knew it ceases to exist.

As for me, I'm buying Euros. $1.08 today, $1.25 or better in 18-24 months.



Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ubering4Beer said:


> IMHO, we're screwed.
> 
> Even though I think that the $600 Federal Unemployment Supplement will be extended an additional 4 months (no way the GOP allows those payments to sunset for 25MM people in an Election Year), once the Covid-19 Pandemic starts to subside we're looking at a prolonged jobless recovery.
> 
> ...


Yes to all counts. We are on the same page. I think if the leaders don't do the right thing, the US will resemble Venezuela...

Regarding Venezuela, interesting article...


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt *Uber will *do much to* protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants*...or maybe they will surprise me).


Oh ... HA HA ... HEE HEE ... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You were saying?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...l-push-people-scared-to-work-off-unemployment


Not the self-employed. Yours Truly will not call his employee back. :smiles:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

More passengers I am driving in Illinois are telling me there are outbreaks at their workplaces. Yesterday one lady said 30 of her coworkers at her factory of 180 contracted coronavirus recently in a time cluster and many are gravely sick. She said now everyone must get their temperature taken twice a day in addition to getting checked prior to entering the building. And of course wearing face shields and gloves and masks... She said everyone is extremely "on edge", and that she is on the verge of a mental breakdown. The factory makes the plastic wrapping for Oscar Myer hot dogs, and the lines are moving so slow because so many of the staff are out sick.



SHalester said:


> RS is not a career.


Definitely true. Before this, I used to teach Physics part time at the college level. We did not exactly study "rocket science", but it was cool to predict the motions of projectiles using basic Newtonian Laws. I miss those days.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Keep in mind that the federal unemployment supplement ends in 14 weeks (July 31st)...period, end of story. After that your friend will be lucky to be making 2/3 of his pay with whatever Illinois is dumb enough to keep paying him.
> 
> States aren't going to get bailed out for unemployment insurance either. McConnell has already said states will be given the option of bankruptcy before bailouts are granted. And several blue states are going down on their knees to Uncle Sam for Treasury loans just to pay what they owe already.
> 
> ...


Not the gig worker. Lol


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> IMHO, we're screwed.
> 
> Even though I think that the $600 Federal Unemployment Supplement will be extended an additional 4 months (no way the GOP allows those payments to sunset for 25MM people in an Election Year), once the Covid-19 Pandemic starts to subside we're looking at a prolonged jobless recovery.
> 
> ...


That's the problem: nobody knows the answer. Perhaps there isn't one answer for a country of 350M people?

A college degree is already watered down. College isn't for everyone. Flooding a marketplace with tens of millions more degrees does nobody any good.

Americans also need to do our part. We've adopted a consequence-free culture. There is always a safety net, a bailout, an abortion-on-demand if we got careless and "had a little fun". The majority of us live beyond our means. We spend more than we save, and then ***** about retirement being out of reach. So many of our problems are the result of our poor choices, but we want to blame the government or the system or "The Man".

I'm sure many of you have seen the "waivers" that were making their way around the internet last week. The waivers were created for those toothless rubes that dared protest their state governments for shutting down, and basically stated that if said rube gets CV-19 at the rally, he/she/they/them waives treatment for CV-19 and agrees to die a painful death on the sidewalk.

There is some great irony in this - it's actually not a bad idea!

Are there waivers for the smoker who agrees not to drain our healthcare system when he gets cancer and needs treatment? What about for the obese tub who eats a steady diet of fast food and watches TV all day? Is there a waiver for her, stating that if she surpasses XXX pounds, she waives all treatment for her diabetes or hypertension? Or for the gang-banger or meth-head that shoots at cops? Is there a waiver stating he rejects all life-saving treatment if the cops shoot back?

Many people think America is too harsh of a place, and in some ways they are right. In so many others, though, it's far too soft.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Unfortunately, it appears we are moving to a semi fascist state. The US Government is asking for equity in the larger companies they are bailing out.


Do you even understand what fascism is ?

Asking for equity or security for a loan/bailout has been a common business practice for centuries. Nothing whatsoever wrong with a government asking for equity, if they are bailing out a company. Taxpayer money is not meant to be thrown around like confetti (which unfortunately it has been for centuries as well).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

A very interesting article on Mitch and his idiotic bankruptcy idea.

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...ts-states-go-bankrupt/610714/?utm_source=feed


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Do you even understand what fascism is ?
> 
> Asking for equity or security for a loan/bailout has been a common business practice for centuries. Nothing whatsoever wrong with a government asking for equity, if they are bailing out a company. Taxpayer money is not meant to be thrown around like confetti (which unfortunately it has been for centuries as well).


Double edged sword. Oligarchy usually leads to fascism as a natural progression. We ( USA) are Already an Oligarchy. I do not approve of hastening the growth of that. The more the Gubermint owns of businesses the more they look after their own assets (natural) The more they look after their own assets the tougher business environment becomes for competing business in same industry.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Since 2010, American fiscal federalism has been defined by three overwhelming facts.

First, the country's wealthiest and most productive states are overwhelmingly blue. Of the 15 states least reliant on federal transfers, 11 are led by Democratic governors. Of the 15 states most reliant on federal transfers, 11 have Republican governors.

Second, Congress is dominated by Republicans. Republicans controlled the House for eight of the last 10 years; the Senate for six. Because of the Republican hold on the Senate, the federal judiciary has likewise shifted in conservative and Republican directions.

A state bankruptcy process would thus enable a Republican Party based in the poorer states to use its federal ascendancy to impose its priorities upon the budgets of the richer states."


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Do you even understand what fascism is ?
> 
> Asking for equity or security for a loan/bailout has been a common business practice for centuries. Nothing whatsoever wrong with a government asking for equity, if they are bailing out a company. Taxpayer money is not meant to be thrown around like confetti (which unfortunately it has been for centuries as well).


Perhaps I should take back my reference to "semi fascism". Words need to be chosen carefully. I agree it is fine to ask for equity. I was sort of referring to the total power of the Federal Reserve and other central banks to endeavor to "financially plan" the economy instead of letting free markets work, the natural economic cycles to operate, and the leading of accurate price discovery. My words were a loose metaphor to ascribe my concern that the Federal Reserve has such incredible power to manipulate currency and interest rates. In that way, it seems like they are engaging in "semi fascist" behavior. But of course they are not facists themselves. Taking away so much power of the free markets to operate (very loosely) reminds me of early 20th century fascism in Europe. But I agree that it is not fascist to exchange debt for equity.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm in L.A. and I see a number of big name businesses emptied out stores now. Not closed, EMPTY. They shuttered and packed up and gone. Just noticed the Large Bowling Alley by my house is sitting empty now. Everything is gone. Gonna be some outta work people when this is over...lots of them.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberLaLa said:


> I'm in L.A. and I see a number of big name businesses emptied out stores now. Not closed, EMPTY. They shuttered and packed up and gone. Just noticed the Large Bowling Alley by my house is sitting empty now. Everything is gone. Gonna be some outta work people when this is over...lots of them.


Good opportunity to buy up the bargain-priced commercial property. Isn't that what Travis is doing now?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Good opportunity to buy up the bargain-priced commercial property. Isn't that what Travis is doing now?


Lol... Travis was so lucky to get out of Uber stock when he did.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.


Once their government handout runs out, many of these people are screwed.

Imagine being a recruiter or hiring manager looking through resumes. You have a handful to look at and you notice many have a six-month gap in their employment history. Will you call these people for an interview or will you skip over them to call the ones that stuck to the grind and found other ways to make money?

I know who I would choose.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Good opportunity to buy up the bargain-priced commercial property. Isn't that what Travis is doing now?


I live north of down


ColdRider said:


> Once their government handout runs out, many of these people are screwed.
> 
> Imagine being a recruiter or hiring manager looking through resumes. You have a handful to look at and you notice many have a six-month gap in their employment history. Will you call these people for an interview or will you skip over them to call the ones that stuck to the grind and found other ways to make money?
> 
> I know who I would choose.


For sure. As I wrote in a past post, extended behavior of inaction breeds may in "some" cases seeds of further inaction.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

observer said:


> I don't mind being called a Richard, sometimes I may be but people usually call other people names when they have an opinion but no facts.
> 
> The fact is that states with higher taxes and incomes pay for almost FORTY PERCENT of Kentuckys budget.
> 
> ...


That is one of the dumbest things ever said on this forum. Any research will show you the blue states do not pay for red states. Blue states overspend on stupid things like the green new deal, red states balance budgets and are not in jeopardy of running out of money.

The view that Socialism works cracks me up, Venezuela is the most recent failure. You can't show anywhere in the world that it has ever been successful.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


If the Coronavirus Panic causes a long term depression , darn straight it will sink the Ride Share racket. But even if this economy bounces back relatively quickly, this fear of this pestilence is causing a lot more telecommuting, and remote learning. And social distancing is no friend to the Uber business either.

It isn't more competition that's going to be a problem so much as the lack of business.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Once their government handout runs out, many of these people *are screwed*.


Change that to: Will have to adjust their standard of living downward.

They're not going to starve. They're just going to have to accept jobs that they currently think are beneath them.

Stuff like working at Mickey D's. I can hear it now: "Oh, it's not Starbucks, I can't bear the stigma of serving Big Macs."

"The economy hasn't recovered yet, because I can't afford a brand new iPhone that just came out."


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Change that to: Will have to adjust their standard of living downward.
> 
> They're not going to starve. They're just going to have to accept jobs that they currently think are beneath them.
> 
> ...


Lol, that's a good one. Very clever u are!


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Rideshare is an art you either have it or you don’t
The professional drivers can make a buck in the good & bad times
The amateurs can’t make money in the bad times & will drop like flies
The future of rideshare is bright but only for the professionals
That’s why they have the star rating :biggrin:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Change that to: Will have to adjust their standard of living downward.
> 
> They're not going to starve. They're just going to have to accept jobs that they currently think are beneath them.
> 
> ...


I see your point but I don't think I'll change my post.

Think of it this way, in your scenario these people will _have_ to apply for jobs they think are _beneath them_ (heaven forbid). They will have to swallow their _pride_ while they take orders (the horror) at the register.

But they weren't _too_ _proud_ to accept a handout while they sat on their ass and did nothing to improve their situation. They binge watched whatever shows they had on their Netflix list as long as the government cheese continued to flow.

Economically, I understand how many people could _justify_ collecting a check if it pays _more_ than what they were doing before or what work is commonly available now. When it runs out though and now they feel that sense of urgency, their complacency will bite them right in the ass.

I hear many people claiming there's _no work_ available. They may not be looking hard enough or are just _too good_ for what's out there. I continue to get hounded by recruiters about opportunities. Good thing I'm an electrical engineer, electricity is everywhere. :smiles:

My company is not slowing down on the hiring process either. Industrial automation is here to stay.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Legalizeit0 said:


> That is one of the dumbest things ever said on this forum. Any research will show you the blue states do not pay for red states. Blue states overspend on stupid things like the green new deal, red states balance budgets and are not in jeopardy of running out of money.
> 
> The view that Socialism works cracks me up, Venezuela is the most recent failure. You can't show anywhere in the world that it has ever been successful.


And your research is where? I don't see anything posted except your opinion.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

observer said:


> And your research is where? I don't see anything posted except your opinion.


Typical liberal, doesn't understand how to use Google.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Typical liberal, doesn't understand how to use Google.
> View attachment 453295


Typical conservative, doesn't know how to post a link, posts a screen shot and forces a liberal to search Google instead. &#128521;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

observer said:


> A very interesting article on Mitch and his idiotic bankruptcy idea.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...ts-states-go-bankrupt/610714/?utm_source=feed


Good article! Thanks. It seems that to me BOTH parties of the political isle are clueless about how to handle this. Total crapshow.



ColdRider said:


> I see your point but I don't think I'll change my post.
> 
> Think of it this way, in your scenario these people will _have_ to apply for jobs they think are _beneath them_ (heaven forbid). They will have to swallow their _pride_ while they take orders (the horror) at the register.
> 
> ...


So so true my friend. While driving in Chicago downtown a few nights ago, I picked up and spoke to a seasoned software engineer who switched to contact work JUST before the pandemic hit because it paid more and gave him independence. He told me it was the worst decision of his life because suddenly all the work dried up. He completely regrets quitting his last job for what seemed at the time to be a smart career move while improving his pay and lifestyle. We talked about how he could drive for Uber because he expressed interest. He has an Infinity car, Q50, and he said he needs to do anything now to make money. He was a good man and I felt he would take a much MUCH lower paid job driving Uber. As others have said, it is hitting everyone. But I wanted to share this story because it was quite interesting. We actually prayed together in the car after the ride, as his situation was dire. His condo in Chicago downtown was extremely high end as I saw when I reached the destination. I didn't want to get into the subject that rideshare at this time wouldn't even come close to paying his living expenses (which he said totals about $2900 a month for just the condo. If he has a high monthly due on his car, he will have serious difficulties).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Once their government handout runs out, many of these people are screwed.
> 
> Imagine being a recruiter or hiring manager looking through resumes. You have a handful to look at and you notice many have a six-month gap in their employment history. Will you call these people for an interview or will you skip over them to call the ones that stuck to the grind and found other ways to make money?
> 
> I know who I would choose.


Gaps in employment history are so common now, that if you are over 24 they are almost expected. In fact so common most people use experience based resume and not time linear ones.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> he said he needs to do anything now to make money.





Young Kim said:


> condo in Chicago downtown was extremely high end as I saw when I reached the destination.


Taken together, these are his problem.

I've worked with a lot of good, decent, hardworking people who didn't have the foresight to see that something could happen to their money supply.

Your guy didn't realize that he was walking closer to the edge when he took a contract position. He'll be smarter about that in the future.

Heck, he didn't realize how close to the edge he was when he was working a regular W2 type salaried job. Not as close as he was later, but still.

I've been in that situation. I had to learn it by living through it when I was younger. Only difference is that I was even dumber -- I took a job that I knew wasn't very secure. But while I was working for them, I acquired not just a mortgage, but two dependents as well! (a spouse in college and a step-daughter)

THEN I got laid off. Back in 1982.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Good article! Thanks. It seems that to me BOTH parties of the political isle are clueless about how to handle this. Total crapshow.
> 
> 
> So so true my friend. While driving in Chicago downtown a few nights ago, I picked up and spoke to a seasoned software engineer who switched to contact work JUST before the pandemic hit because it paid more and gave him independence. He told me it was the worst decision of his life because suddenly all the work dried up. He completely regrets quitting his last job for what seemed at the time to be a smart career move while improving his pay and lifestyle. We talked about how he could drive for Uber because he expressed interest. He has an Infinity car, Q50, and he said he needs to do anything now to make money. He was a good man and I felt he would take a much MUCH lower paid job driving Uber. As others have said, it is hitting everyone. But I wanted to share this story because it was quite interesting. We actually prayed together in the car after the ride, as his situation was dire. His condo in Chicago downtown was extremely high end as I saw when I reached the destination. I didn't want to get into the subject that rideshare at this time wouldn't even come close to paying his living expenses (which he said totals about $2900 a month for just the condo. If he has a high monthly due on his car, he will have serious difficulties).


This sounds like what I did in my engineering/programming career. What is amazing is how someone can be in super high demand one minute, and then be "obsolete" the next. Of course, at that time, my net housing cost was about $500/mo. It is quite shocking that once someone falls off the career cliff, doing something like Uber is about the only thing available.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> This sounds like what I did in my engineering/programming career. What is amazing is how someone can be in super high demand one minute, and then be "obsolete" the next. Of course, at that time, my net housing cost was about $500/mo. It is quite shocking that once someone falls off the career cliff, doing something like Uber is about the only thing available.


Yes, excellent albeit sobering point. There will be a flood of new Uber drivers on the road once the lockdown ends. So many friends including relatives are asking me how to sign up for Uber. I caution them as I often wait an hour in between ping requests. Luckily I have a couple of other side gigs or else I would starve for sure.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> once someone falls off the career cliff, doing something like Uber is about the only thing available.


I disagree with that.

In 1995, I got laid off from my refinery job. A couple of months later, I was in the library using their resources for job hunting.

I saw a job opening posted on their bulletin board, for a job working for the library. It turned into the best part time job ive ever had. I liked it so much that I kept working for them even after I found a full time job. I only stopped when I got transferred out of state.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's not a question of IF lock-downs are lifted, it's a question of when.
> 
> You think federal unemployment will be extended? Possible, but I disagree.


Don't think federal unemployment will be extended. Most State s it's a sh*t show. I think they will use the IRS to send money to people. Some in government are talking about a minimum income. For people.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

People want to get back to things. Utah re-opened State Parks last week. On Saturday, by noon, many closed their gates because they were full. 

People at high risk or scared, continue staying home. Let the rest of us get on with it......


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Don't think federal unemployment will be extended. Most State s it's a sh*t show. I think they will use the IRS to send money to people. Some in government are talking about a minimum income. For people.


Agreed. The only ones screwing up worse than the federal government are the states. Connecticut just got around yesterday to distributing the $600 federal UI benefit.

https://www.wtnh.com/news/connectic...nts-to-those-who-filed-unemployment-benefits/
There may or may not be more stimulus checks and/or SBA loans, but I think the federal unemployment experiment is dead and going to be buried August 1st.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/corona...s-more-than-work-11588066200?mod=hp_lead_pos7


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> In 1995, I got laid off from my refinery job. A couple of months later, I was in the library using their resources for job hunting.
> 
> I saw a job opening posted on their bulletin board, for a job working for the library. It turned into the best part time job ive ever had. I liked it so much that I kept working for them even after I found a full time job. I only stopped when I got transferred out of state.


Being laid off or fired shouldn't be a surprise.

When I was laid off I knew it a year and a half before, maybe a little longer. My boss was getting along in years. The son, while capable of taking over the business, just didn't have the drive and love for it as his dad.

The industry was at an all time high. Sales were through the roof. We were hitting on all eight cylinders.

I realized early on that it was the perfect time to sell. Sure enough, a few months later we were bought out by a much larger company.

I immediately started researching the new company and its investors. I realized that in all their previous businesses they picked an industry and started a nationwide roll up of regional businesses (Blockbuster, Autonation, Waste Management etc. ).

They'd buy businesses slash payroll, cut management and just cookie cutter everything.

I realized my time was going to be limited there.

So, I prepared.

Two years after we were bought out I got laid off at two pm on a Tuesday afternoon.

By 8 am the next day I was working at my new job 250 miles away in another city.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Once their government handout runs out, many of these people are screwed.
> 
> Imagine being a recruiter or hiring manager looking through resumes. You have a handful to look at and you notice many have a six-month gap in their employment history. Will you call these people for an interview or will you skip over them to call the ones that stuck to the grind and found other ways to make money?
> 
> I know who I would choose.


Some recruiters actually understand that life happens - because they've been there themselves or they at least understand that life isn't always smooth sailing for everyone.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some recruiters actually understand that life happens - because they've been there themselves or they at least understand that life isn't always smooth sailing for everyone.


I'm sure.

_Some_


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> In 1995, I got laid off from my refinery job. A couple of months later, I was in the library using their resources for job hunting.
> 
> I saw a job opening posted on their bulletin board, for a job working for the library. It turned into the best part time job ive ever had. I liked it so much that I kept working for them even after I found a full time job. I only stopped when I got transferred out of state.


The Clintonian economy was totally different from today. Back then, good jobs were plentiful.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> The Clintonian economy was totally different from today. Back then, good jobs were plentiful.


Very true. Alan Greenspan in a economic conference pointed out that since the late 90s most all of the job creation was in low paying service sectors like Walmart and McDonald's. Hard to Support even yourself on that income



Christinebitg said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> In 1995, I got laid off from my refinery job. A couple of months later, I was in the library using their resources for job hunting.
> 
> I saw a job opening posted on their bulletin board, for a job working for the library. It turned into the best part time job ive ever had. I liked it so much that I kept working for them even after I found a full time job. I only stopped when I got transferred out of state.


Kudos to you and your flexible thinking and philosophy. Some are not as flexible and simply give up. Even before the pandemic I read of a record number of Americans who had simply given up and not even looking for work. I personally know many myself who just simply lost all hope. Many others I speak today (many passengers) are actually HOPING to get laid off because they are in relatively low paying jobs and would receive an incredible jump in earnings/wages if they receive unemployment.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

I honestly *thought* the Federal Unemployment Supplement would be extended beyond July 31st, but now I'm not so sure. So many articles are popping up, both on the left (CNN) and right (Fox News), chastising proprietors for not laying folks off so they can "make more on unemployment".

Honestly, anyone who would give up a full time benefitted position because they'd "make more staying home" is beyond foolish and completely incapable of even an elementary cost/benefit analysis. I was laid off from my FT job on March 4th (luckily right before the sh*t really hit the fan so I was spared the nightmare experience many folks are having with their state's version of CA's EDD) and received my COBRA letter shortly thereafter. For my wife and I health insurance was over $1,500/mo. Add in PTO, employer provided life insurance, and my former employer's SDI contributions (which IC's know all too well they're responsible for x2) and my ancillary benefits nearly doubled my salary. Even with the $600 supplement and the max $450 per week in state benefits I'm not even at 50% of what I was making at my FT job. Anyone who doesn't factor in benefits when calculating "I'd make more on Unemployment" is doing themselves, and everyone else who is looking for a job, a huge disservice.

By the time this lockdown is over, we may be at 20% Unemployment and 50MM Unemployed nationally. Companies are already licking their chops at the prospect of being able to hire at minimum wage with no benefits knowing that come August 1st (if there's no extension) there are going to be literally 100s of applications for every job posting. If you think it's rough going on Uber/Lyft now just wait until every Tom, Dick and Harry trying to pay the bills on $450/wk are using the platforms to fill in the gaps while waiting for Kaiser Permanente to call them for that sweet $15/hr. On Call position.

PLEASE. If you have a benefitted FT job, hold onto it until something better comes along.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Agreed. The only ones screwing up worse than the federal government are the states. Connecticut just got around yesterday to distributing the $600 federal UI benefit.
> 
> https://www.wtnh.com/news/connectic...nts-to-those-who-filed-unemployment-benefits/
> There may or may not be more stimulus checks and/or SBA loans, but I think the federal unemployment experiment is dead and going to be buried August 1st. If I got laid-off from my current "essential" job as a home-healthcare attendant, I'd get a raise filing for unemployment.
> ...


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


Out here, they are not hiring for drivers right now. Why would they? Very few people are taking Ubers. You're better off telling your passengers to go into doing Instacart or Amazon flex.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, that is a powerful intelligent and thoughtful post! Your post should be widely read and circulated. Many of my passengers are besides themselves with delight because they are reporting that they are making so much more on unemployment then their previous job. They explain that they feel unemployment with the $600 bonus will be extended for at least a year minimum. I have no idea what will happen as far as extensions, but it could be a dangerous mindset. A passenger I had said he would make over $50,000 the coming year at home on this unemployment after being laid off from his factory job, and he was telling me all the Netflix he plans on watching. I was happy that he was happy, but worried for him at the same time.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

kbrown said:


> Out here, they are not hiring for drivers right now. Why would they? Very few people are taking Ubers. You're better off telling your passengers to go into doing Instacart or Amazon flex.


Yes. U are right. Many times I go out during peak hours and often make half minimum wage. I didn't of course "recommend" doing Uber. As you noted accurately there are very few requests... it was just brought up because we were on an Uber ride and he asked.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I've seen simular situations. My division was sold to BD (the syringe company) for 12 Billion dollars. Forced retirement for anyone over 60 and making over $100k/year. They actually bought us out for 1 years salary and 1 year insurance. There was no other option. I could not choose to go back to my old job.

They basically let go the people that developed the products. 

No one was left that knew how the products worked from a R&D prospective. Oh well.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Personally I feel lucky to get unemployment. I'm paying down rent and debts with it along with the stimulus check.
I'm using the time to learn new stuff, and make myself more employable for better work, and start an online business. What's shocking is that all those people that are getting that unemployment are just sitting back and watching Netflix and what not. Some people are treating this as a free vacation, but things could get really ugly fast once that money runs out.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

eazycc said:


> Personally I feel lucky to get unemployment. I'm paying down rent and debts with it along with the stimulus check.
> I'm using the time to learn new stuff, and make myself more employable for better work, and start an online business. What's shocking is that all those people that are getting that unemployment are just sitting back and watching Netflix and what not. Some people are treating this as a free vacation, but things could get really ugly fast once that money runs out.


Pot is legal in California.
The young potheads ain't doing $hit.....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> Being laid off or fired shouldn't be a surprise.


Yes, that's generally true. Occasionally it is.

Most of the time, I've seen it coming. The first time was still a frightful shock anyway. I had two dependents and a mortgage.

Once, a project I was working on got cancelled. The guy who owned the company promised all of us that we'd keep our jobs. However, my immediate boss was pissed at me for something, and laid me off.

I managed to get my job back after a couple of months, after word surfaced in the company that he had done it without proper authority. But I had to transfer to an office 1500 miles away and give up a cost of living adjustment for where I had transferred from.

I worked for the company for another 11 years after that.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

If you took notice during the government shutdown there was an up tick in drivers and new hires on the road.. this could fall on the lines of something like that. 

Valid points though made in this post something I've been thinking about lately.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

And for some, the money might be running out MUCH sooner than anticipated:

https://www.npr.org/2020/04/29/8477...GwA-hhPtNw-N7GOCK828VwR6ocgQ41y57i9QxGrYWWQHA


eazycc said:


> Personally I feel lucky to get unemployment. I'm paying down rent and debts with it along with the stimulus check.
> I'm using the time to learn new stuff, and make myself more employable for better work, and start an online business. What's shocking is that all those people that are getting that unemployment are just sitting back and watching Netflix and what not. Some people are treating this as a free vacation, but things could get really ugly fast once that money runs out.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've seen simular situations. My division was sold to BD (the syringe company) for 12 Billion dollars. Forced retirement for anyone over 60 and making over $100k/year. They actually bought us out for 1 years salary and 1 year insurance. There was no other option. I could not choose to go back to my old job.
> 
> They basically let go the people that developed the products.
> 
> No one was left that knew how the products worked from a R&D prospective. Oh well.


Companies are sometimes pennywise and pound foolish.

I had been working cleaning up a mess made by one of the managers. I realized it was a serious fire hazard.

In about a year I had managed to bring the pile down about 50%. When they laid me off almost my last words to them was "get rid of the pile, it's a fire hazard".

They didn't pay attention.

A couple years later I get a call from one of the workers and he says turn on the TV the yard is on fire.

It took a couple hundred firefighters three days to put out the fire. They wound up having to bring out a special foam firefighting truck from an airport a couple hours away.

From what I heard, that little incident cost them close to four million dollars.

They could have paid me a couple decades worth of pay for that money.

When you are in a job for 20+ years you pick up thousands of little nuggets of wisdom that are hard to explain. It's almost like a sixth sense that is hard to replace by someone new.



Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's generally true. Occasionally it is.
> 
> Most of the time, I've seen it coming. The first time was still a frightful shock anyway. I had two dependents and a mortgage.
> 
> ...


Unless it's something sudden like this pandemic there's usually little signs that something is wrong.

People avoid you. You're not invited to meetings. You start getting written up.

I knew about one guy that was an assistant manager for another general manager that kept getting put off on his business cards. I knew right then he was going to get laid off. Sure enough, he was soon gone. Great guy too but his GM was a POS.

Funny thing is that all those people that were avoiding me were soon gone as well.

That guy that wrote me up? He embezzled well over two million dollars, they actually stopped counting at the 2M mark and gave up.I had been warning my boss that the numbers didn't add up. It took them seven years after they laid me off to figure out that I was right.

Bunch of dumbasses. :wink:

But, getting laid off is a shock, even when you know it's coming.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> It took a couple hundred firefighters three days to put out the fire. They wound up having to bring out a special foam firefighting truck from an airport a couple hours away.


Oh, that must have been an interesting one! I've got about 10 years of experience with insurance related stuff for refineries and chemical plants. I got used to pointing out fire and explosion risks. Sometimes they take it seriously, sometimes they don't.



observer said:


> People avoid you. You're not invited to meetings. You start getting written up.


For a year or two in one job, I had a complete and total ass for a boss...

One day, some of us got popped for "random" (haha) drug tests. But at least the tests were accurate, so I didn't have an issue.

A few months later, out of nowhere I got written up and put on a "performance improvement plan." It had very challenging objectives and said if I didnt meet them, I'd lose my job.

I called in every favor that anyone in the place owed me. And told each and every one of those people what was going on.

Because of all the extra help, I made it with some room to spare. It was very satisfying when the azzhole admitted I'd met the requirements.

A few months later, I got transferred to another department.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, that must have been an interesting one! I've got about 10 years of experience with insurance related stuff for refineries and chemical plants. I got used to pointing out fire and explosion risks. Sometimes they take it seriously, sometimes they don't.
> 
> For a year or two in one job, I had a complete and total ass for a boss...
> 
> ...


My problem was other GMs trying to be my boss. I had only one boss and it wasn't them.

The embezzler was a special kind of guy. One day he visited my yard in Hayward and told my pregnant office manager that she had blown up like a whale.

Oh, no you didn't. I protect my people.

I flew down to the corporate office the next day with a written warning in hand and asked my boss if he was going to give it to him or if I was. 

Another time he started to yell at me in front of my employees about some parking lot sweeping that wasn't done. Housekeeping was the responsibility of all employees including management. We were unable to do the sweeping because the parking lot was overflowing with customers cars. I handed him the keys to the sweeper and told him go sweep the parking lot.

But what really got him pissed at me is that I wouldn't let him get away with his shennanigans. I figured out he was pocketing two cents a pound for scrap. I even gave him the nick name Two Cent.

Two cents a pound doesn't sound like a lot but it's over 800 bux a container and we were selling several hundred containers a month.

When I got my first write up in 23 years, I knew the writing was on the wall and I was in the final stretches.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my own great fear. I am working so hard, and I am making WAY WAY less than I used to. *I think it sucks that Uber took away ALL surges*, ALL consecutive ride trip bonuses, ALL quest bonuses. They should have at least kept those on for those of us brave enough and fighting through terrible small ride requests during this time.
> 
> 
> It is absolute proof for me that Uber cares nothing about those dedicated drivers. I knew this already, but deciding not to pay out ANY bonuses to the remaining drivers just to shore up corporate's own finances...just sickening.


The area I live in didn't usually have surges, but, now that I have no interest in driving I see surges regularly when I turn on the app out of curiousity. They never last long and when I peek at the riders app there are usually just one or two cars out.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes. It is frustrating for the passengers too. Since there are so few cars, the times I do go out I often am asked to drive 15 minutes for a 3 or 4 minute ride.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> The Clintonian economy was totally different from today. Back then, good jobs were plentiful.


Not only that, Clinton pushed NAFTA... job killer....or, wage reducer, depending which sector one was in.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> Not only that, Clinton pushed NAFTA... job killer....or, wage reducer, depending which sector one was in.


Just another version of the "Oh, but Hillary..." excuse. After 3+ years, the Republicans own whatever is happening now.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Just another version of the "Oh, but Hillary..." excuse. After 3+ years, the Republicans own whatever is happening now.


Both parties put us into the current situation of being beholden to China. It started with both parties during Clinton presidency and has continued since, leading us to all medications and sensitive computer equipment manufactured outside the US. Lowered wages here. Less manufacturing. That is the one thing great about covid. It has opened the eyes of many that didn't realize how tied to China we are.

We really need to manufacture our own goods that are needed for national security.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> It started with both parties during Clinton presidency and has continued since


And... still more of the "But Clinton did it too..." defense.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).
> [





Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


It should be obvious to most of us . Most know it but are fooling themselves .Possibly refer them when they ask about Uber to the local dumpster for cardboard ,and recommend a good corner to stand on


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And... still more of the "But Clinton did it too..." defense.


You don't seem to get that it took both parties to get us into the current situation we were in before covid hit. Both parties are extremist these days. That's why I don't identify with either of them.

After having been a lifelong democrat voting straight party line, I'm now an independent.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> You don't seem to get that it took both parties to get us into the current situation we were in before covid hit. Both parties are extremist these days. That's why I don't identify with either of them.
> 
> After having been a lifelong democrat voting straight party line, I'm now an independent.


I've been an independent for more than 25 years.

What I get is that whenever someone tries to turn the clock back more than 4 years, they're supporting him.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I've been an independent for more than 25 years.
> 
> What I get is that whenever someone tries to turn the clock back more than 4 years, they're supporting him.


How you come up with that is curious, especially, since you are incorrect. I voted for Hillary the last election. Your assumptions are quite off.

Edit to add: I haven't a clue who I'm voting for next election since I don't care for the Trump style, but, I can't bring myself to vote for someone (Biden) that obviously suffers from dementia. I'm unclear who his puppeteers are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> but, I can't bring myself to vote for someone (Biden) that obviously suffers from dementia


Just another way of saying you support the Trumpster.

In my personal opinion, Trump is not sane. He's a compulsive liar, who feels the need to embellish the truth even when it's in his favor. And you're saying that Biden has dementia?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Just another way of saying you support the Trumpster.
> 
> In my personal opinion, Trump is not sane. He's a compulsive liar, who feels the need to embellish the truth even when it's in his favor. And you're saying that Biden has dementia?


If you are going to continue to attack me, don't cherry pick my quotes.

Like I said, 
"How you come up with that is curious, especially, since you are incorrect.* I voted for Hillary the last election. Your assumptions are quite off.*

Edit to add: I haven't a clue who I'm voting for next election since* I don't care for the Trump style, but, I can't bring myself to vote for someone (Biden) that obviously suffers from dementia*. I'm unclear who his puppeteers are. "

I don't know who I'll be voting for or if I'll vote at all for President this election. Both choices are terrible. My hope is that a 3rd party candidate rises from the ashes this year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> My hope is that a 3rd party candidate rises from the ashes this year.


Then you are supporting the status quo.

I get it. You're one of those people who think the Democratic candidate this year isn't "good enough" to deserve your vote.

GFY.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Democratic candidate this year isn't "good enough" to deserve your vote.


not sure about that, but I would vote for any warm body that wasn't Trump. I am worried about electing a President who is so old. Hopefully his VP pick is much younger.....because odds are that person would become President....based on the odds/percents etc. Just saying.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ubering4Beer said:


> IMHO, we're screwed.
> 
> Even though I think that the $600 Federal Unemployment Supplement will be extended an additional 4 months (no way the GOP allows those payments to sunset for 25MM people in an Election Year), once the Covid-19 Pandemic starts to subside we're looking at a prolonged jobless recovery.
> 
> ...


Depends on the tech space, there are still companies out there hiring and not slashing benefits or pay (luckily) and some that aren't even in tech space. We hired someone in the midst of a pandemic (know it all so he'll fit right in) and we are looking to hire another soon-no cut in benefits or pay as of yet.

long term, who knows.

for your tech friends if they're not already aware, they should be that there are recruiters looking to scoop them up. A site was created to track the let gos and this is also a site they utilize to headhunt.
https://layoffs.fyi/tracker/
utilizing another SF tech company, airtable.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Then you are supporting the status quo.
> 
> I get it. You're one of those people who think the Democratic candidate this year isn't "good enough" to deserve your vote.
> 
> *GFY.*


Not only are you rude, you keep making incorrect assumptions. Why get so angry because you don't agree with something I say? Don't bother answering or simply ignore me.

I simply dislike both major parties at this point in time. Both are too radical and extreme in their own way. And, yes, I'd love to see a third party rise out of the ashes. This is a year they'd have a chance of getting enough votes to become viable in the long run.

This is my last response to you. Good luck to you moving forward.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> This is my last response to you. Good luck to you moving forward.


good job. Adults let the children have the last word. The problem is they won't get the insult. <sigh>


----------



## Sherbert Dabbie (May 10, 2016)

ghrdrd said:


> You got years of experience under your belt.
> Greenhorns can't compete.


.. & that & $2.50 will get you a cup of coffee!!!
Uber don't give a rat's ass about existing drivers, whatever their rating / Pro Status / inside leg measurement or whatever !! They've proved this by incessantly airing ads for new drivers, & not caring about how that dilutes earnings capability for existing ants. In Toronto, we had, at last count, over 85,000 ants!! vs. 17,500 cabbies !!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Pot is legal in California.
> The young potheads ain't doing $hit.....


Can't even sell pot to make $$ anymore.

Legalized pot put Dealer McDope out of the pot business. &#128526;


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Sherbert Dabbie said:


> .. & that & $2.50 will get you a cup of coffee!!!
> Uber don't give a rat's ass about existing drivers, whatever their rating / Pro Status / inside leg measurement or whatever !! They've proved this by incessantly airing ads for new drivers, & not caring about how that dilutes earnings capability for existing ants. In Toronto, we had, at last count, over 85,000 ants!! vs. 17,500 cabbies !!


Same number here in Melbourne. Uber knows drivers don't give a crap about it too, so it always has a pipeline of willing slaves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> They had a way smaller one of these made of barb wire and pieces of wood over the river at my ex' ranch out in the boonies of Mexico.
> 
> When her grandmother died we had to cross said river during a downpour, with the river raging below us and the bridge swaying from side to side. All this while carrying a casket.
> 
> ...


Found a pic of the bridge.










The water here is about twenty feet deep in places.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Most economists are predicting it will take a few years to get our economy back to “normal”. A number of companies that have a lot of debt will not survive. I think more people will sign up and drive for Uber in the near future to supplement their income until they are back out of debt. The next four years by whoever is the President and House members will be challenged every day to get us back on the right track and begin to bring down our very large debt. More taxes (fees) are on the way which will make us have to work longer to make the same take home pay.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jim1234 said:


> Most economists are predicting it will take a few years to get our economy back to "normal". A number of companies that have a lot of debt will not survive. I think more people will sign up and drive for Uber in the near future to supplement their income until they are back out of debt. The next four years by whoever is the President and House members will be challenged every day to get us back on the right track and begin to bring down our very large debt. More taxes (fees) are on the way which will make us have to work longer to make the same take home pay.


A "Marshall Plan" for the U.S.
Probably so.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Well, as to door #1, when I got laid off I talked to Mrs Ant 7 and got the OK to take a year off work. Only made in about 8-9 months though, before I went couch crazy and had to find something to do without commitment, that allowed me to keep some level of sanity. People don't change IMHO.......if they're predisposed to being useless dole sucking layabouts, they will always be the same, and vice versa. I'll probably die at work as it's in my nature. Quality of candidates is always a big issue for employers looking for staff at all levels. People like that guy will never rise beyond the fry basket. I don't see issues here.
> 
> Door #2........it really and totally depends on your market. Remember, Uber has like a 96% turnover after 12 months and 25% of new signups don't even do their first 100 trips.............so, where i live, in a city of 1.3MM pax, Uber has had about 3 years of exposure now, and our economy has been in the shitter since 2015, so, everyone who wanted to be an Uber driver before has already done that. And besides, it takes 2 months and about $2,000 up front to become one here, a significant hurdle for most, not counting the initial qualifications you require.
> 
> I'm not concerned when I return to work. Been driving full time since 2017 in the worst economy I've ever seen where I live.


How do you possibly take a year off of work and do nothing??? The man of today is just flat out lazy. I get itchy staying home for 8 or 9 hours but this man said he stayed home for 8 or 9 months and you had a female that went along with this plan??? Lol unreal. I dont know if I would want a female thats says its Ok to sit at home for a year.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jim1234 said:


> Most economists are predicting it will take a few years to get our economy back to "normal". A number of companies that have a lot of debt will not survive. I think more people will sign up and drive for Uber in the near future to supplement their income until they are back out of debt. The next four years by whoever is the President and House members will be challenged every day to get us back on the right track and begin to bring down our very large debt. More taxes (fees) are on the way which will make us have to work longer to make the same take home pay.


Dear Jim, I with regret have to agree with you about the future of rideshare on U/L. One can project the future by examining the past. I believe it was Mark Twain who once wrote something like, "History doesn't repeat, but it certainly rhymes". If you consider the general trend that we drivers had to go through over the years, the picture does not paint a rosy portrait. I recall a time when you could just work the morning rush hour here in Chicago and clear $100 easily. And that was from 6:30 to around 9:00 am. There were so many surges, especially Monday mornings. It was like clockwork where the screen would turn red around 4:30 to 5:00 am. And the surges were 2x, 3x, etc. Now they just tack on 1.50 or something to the ride, and even those are rare. Friday and Saturday nights, especially when the bars closed, were equally good...

The past $30 per hour (in fares) guarantee was nice, because if you had a longer ride that took you out of downtown, you didn't feel any stress to get back to the "hot zone". Even before the pandemic, there were Quest Promotions for the week, then another for the weekend, consecutive ride bonuses, etc. Now, all are gone. And the amount of taxes and fees charged on the ride which we drivers do not see are costing the rider significantly more...and perhaps is one reason fewer people leave tips. Now, with rider requests plummeting, and the possibility of a new high number of fresh future drivers (coming off unemployment and people unemployed in other jobs), it does as you predict bode ill for us. We will all likely have to work longer hours for less money as you predicted.

But, as another noted, this could prove short lived as most new drivers will quit very soon as the downstream costs of wear and tear on their car and jacked up insurance rates will force many to realize there is not as much profit as Uber and Lyft led them to believe would be theirs. It may be wise for those collecting unemployment to use the time to hone new skills. People who work hard and can handle disagreeable passengers may turn the corner, as many drop out, but it may take many weeks, if not months, to regain what they were making prior to this mess.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

observer said:


> I don't mind being called a Richard, sometimes I may be but people usually call other people names when they have an opinion but no facts.
> 
> The fact is that states with higher taxes and incomes pay for almost FORTY PERCENT of Kentuckys budget.
> 
> ...


Sooo there it is.... It's Kentucky's fault idiots in San Fransisco have to make a cool 70-100k min a year just to have a decent place live....not even discussing food yet... Damn Kentucky you suck.



Amos69 said:


> In most markets there is one ride for every 10 drivers. Of course there are no bonus or surge. There is no need.


I'm fine with drivers staying home... The surge made up about 20% of my pay today... And if it's one ride for 10 drivers... 9 of those drivers have taken their ball and gone home to play Chicken Little....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Sooo there it is.... It's Kentucky's fault idiots in San Fransisco have to make a cool 70-100k min a year just to have a decent place live....not even discussing food yet... Damn Kentucky you suck.
> 
> 
> I'm fine with drivers staying home... The surge made up about 20% of my pay today... And if it's one ride for 10 drivers... 9 of those drivers have taken their ball and gone home to play Chicken Little....


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

MHR said:


> It's already happening. People I personally know, that have had their businesses closed temporarily are turning to Uber for income. Some have said when they're allowed to go back to work they'll keep doing Uber on the side because they love it.
> 
> Our market was already oversaturated before all "this" started and it certainly isn't going to get better.
> 
> ...


I drive 75 hrs a week. Many Uber drivers are lazy. I get 25 rides a day...making as much as before the C-19. Many will not drive in the rain. Or when it is raining...or when they are afraid of the Virius. WAKE UP...THERE IS NO FREE LUNCH.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks like the Nigerians got into the UI system. Could be hundreds of millions of dollars gone. So who knows how long UI benefits will be extended if at all.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...eals-millions-from-us-unemployment-funds/amp/


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .......doh, not in calif, Mister East Bay(er) too. AND there now is huge push back against those President GOP ding dongs. So, YOU were saying? heh.
> Keep in mind people will ignore ding dong GOP'ers trying to score Trump points. Open, and no staff, no customers, no nothing show up.
> 
> And watch for infection spikes. Yeah, good idea, open early. snap!
> ...


You dude are a NEVER TRUMPER. Stay home..visit your idiot governor. GAVIN..open State..PAY YOUR TAXES LIKE A FOOL...move to Texas.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

EM1 said:


> Looks like the Nigerians got into the UI system. Could be hundreds of millions of dollars gone. So who knows how long UI benefits will be extended if at all.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...eals-millions-from-us-unemployment-funds/amp/


LOL, I just got an email from a Nigerian "Prince" who told me that he found me on my college alumni website and how impressed he was. He wrote that he needed $3000 USD as an advance because he needed to get out of the country. He promised me $1,000,000 USD once he got to the U.S. and promised me a new Tesla as well. He asked for my bank account, login ID, and password.

I laughed to myself...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheSuperUber said:


> You dude are a NEVER TRUMPER. Stay home..visit your idiot governor. GAVIN..open State..PAY YOUR TAXES LIKE A FOOL...move to Texas.


Your a Trump Chump.
That man cares nothing about you.
Why follow an idiot?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheSuperUber said:


> You dude are a NEVER TRUMPER


wrong. What many seem to be confused on is Trump is exactly as he was before he was elected. There was no surprise. Did I vote for him? Almost did, but changed my mind. Will I vote for him? Not a chance. Daffy Duck would get my vote vs Trump.

If you ain't embarrassed by him, something is wrong with you.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wrong. What many seem to be confused on is Trump is exactly as he was before he was elected. There was no surprise. Did I vote for him? Almost did, but changed my mind. Will I vote for him? Not a chance. Daffy Duck would get my vote vs Trump.
> 
> If you ain't embarrassed by him, something is wrong with you.


No more embarrassed than I was by that pushover running things before him...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> No more embarrassed than I was by that pushover running things before him...


Go ahead, inject some bleach and stick a UV light up your butt. And then tell us he hasn't lost his sanity.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

The unfortunate thing with the coronavirus recovery is that politics are as big of a factor as any other factor out there. Politicians on both sides are asking to get a political profit from what is going on, rather than doing what is best for the country. That is going to hinder our recovery..... Maybe even prevent it.

Trump has failed to take the blame for anything..... Everything bad is sometime else's fault. He talks about himself too much.i hate that I got a letter in the mail where he claimed all of the credit for the stimulus..... That is political grand standing and a waste of money. His bouncing position has made for inconsistent leadership during a bad time.

On the other side of the coin, the Democrats obstruct everything purely because he suggested it. The media misrepresents everything he does. If he saved a kid from drowning the CNN headline would claim he took the water from a child, leaving then thirsty. And actually look they the stimulus bill..... So much stuff in there has nothing to do with recovery or dealing with the virus. It is personnal projects that can't be passed on their own merit. Explain to me why they want to repeal the state tax credit limit of 10k. That only affects people that make a lot of money. Isn't that who they want to see pay more?

Politicians are a big part of what is wrong in our country...... But, we the dummies keep sending the same people back to fix the problems that they created. So I guess we get what we deserve......


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Go ahead, inject some bleach and stick a UV light up your butt. And then tell us he hasn't lost his sanity.


Get educated and stop watching MSDNC .that is not what he even said... Morons...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Get educated and stop watching MSDNC .that is not what he even said... Morons...


Your head is in the sand. Trump is an idiot. He would sacrifice all of us for reelection.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> No more embarrassed than I was by that pushover running things before him...


your blood pressure would be lower if you were a moderate. Just saying.   :biggrin::biggrin:-o:&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Canaddar said:


> Explain to me why they want to repeal the state tax credit limit of 10k.


Because it's a Republican pet project to penalize people in the States that have high incomes taxes, namely California and New York.

And a Democratic project to increase those deductions, for the opposite reason.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


This happened during the recession. All these laid off people were scrambling for bartending jobs and I needed one. Was rough, gonna happen again.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

An Aussie viewpoint..
We appear to have the virus largely under control and have suffered around 101 deaths. Like you guys, the govt here has rolled out significant stimulus to both employees and employers. 
From the end of June the unemployed will be required to apply for 4 jobs a fortnight to retain their support payments. With around 10% unemployment at the moment (almost certain to increase to around 15%) and large numbers of businesses permanently closing, l can't see the employment situation improving for a very long time.
Again, like you guys, the national debt has ballooned to the point that the taxpayers will be paying it off for the next 20 years.
I got to wondering whether Mother Nature got mad at us all for our climate destruction and thought "Righto you mother f*****s, cop this!" and unleashed the virus.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Spursman said:


> From the end of June the unemployed will be required to apply for 4 jobs a fortnight to retain their support payments.


For those here who don't speak British, that's 4 job applications every two weeks.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Spursman said:


> An Aussie viewpoint..
> We appear to have the virus largely under control and have suffered around 101 deaths. Like you guys, the govt here has rolled out significant stimulus to both employees and employers.
> From the end of June the unemployed will be required to apply for 4 jobs a fortnight to retain their support payments. With around 10% unemployment at the moment (almost certain to increase to around 15%) and large numbers of businesses permanently closing, l can't see the employment situation improving for a very long time.
> Again, like you guys, the national debt has ballooned to the point that the taxpayers will be paying it off for the next 20 years.
> I got to wondering whether Mother Nature got mad at us all for our climate destruction and thought "Righto you mother f*****s, cop this!" and unleashed the virus.


Fascinating reply Spursman, Hello from Chicago, IL, USA! I have been reading a great deal about this and some Hopi Native American elders have been writing about this...about Mother Nature being angry at her children (people and the climate destruction). I was reading a blog about someone who took Ayahuasca (a plant medicine) in the Amazon and he was told the same thing while in a "trance". He was told that Earth literally IS our mother, and he said She is reacting because we as humans have not been good to Her.

I don't know what to really make of it because there is no scientific proof that the Earth itself is "sentient", but it is an interesting thing for me and obviously you, to ponder about. Cheers mate!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Fascinating reply Spursman, Hello from Chicago, IL, USA! I have been reading a great deal about this and some Hopi Native American elders have been writing about this...about Mother Nature being angry at her children (people and the climate destruction). I was reading a blog about someone who took Ayahuasca (a plant medicine) in the Amazon and he was told the same thing while in a "trance". He was told that Earth literally IS our mother, and he said She is reacting because we as humans have not been good to Her.
> 
> I don't know what to really make of it because there is no scientific proof that the Earth itself is "sentient", but it is an interesting thing for me and obviously you, to ponder about. Cheers mate!


There's no doubt that humans have done a number on the earth. Once CV-19 passes, every environmentalist worth a salt should fly to India or China and march on their leaders' doorsteps. Demand change now.

Good luck!


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Two issues I ponder and wish to share with the community. The first is that a large number number of passengers (as I mentioned in a previous post) are former employees getting nearly $850 to around $1000 per week in their "Staycation". All seemed overjoyed and one guy said he was so happy to be paid to stay home and watch Netflix as he is currently being paid significantly more than he was at his previous job. Additionally, he claimed he was told in Illinois that the unemployment pay would be extended for a total of 36 weeks! (I'm not sure about that). And he said he hoped to file an extension after. That is over 6 months which is a long time. This first issue is that after all this, he won't have a job. And there will be millions scrambling for limited positions. Plus, couldn't all this time off watching movies change his behavioral patterns? He may become unaccustomed to going back to the grind. This is the first issue I worry about regarding people in his situation.
> 
> The second issue regards us Uber drivers... for those of us scrambling for the few rides available... could there be a deluge of new Uber drivers (from the unemployed seeking new work) to enter the already severely limited number of requests? (Of course I understand the requests will go steadily higher as the virus runs its course). Many of the passengers expressed interest and asked me about driving for Uber if they cannot find a new job after their unemployment is over. Since there is almost no barrier of entry to become an Uber driver, once the lockdown ends and the unemployment payments run out for traditional workers, could it get even worse for those of us who are remaining due to so many new drivers? (I doubt Uber will do much to protect the current drivers from an onslaught of new applicants...or maybe they will surprise me).


99% of these newcomers will stop driving in short order.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeSki said:


> 99% of these newcomers will stop driving in short order.


99.9% of drivers no longer drive after 5 years is my guess.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> There's no doubt that humans have done a number on the earth.


And vice versa, you know.

Most of nature would rather kill you than let you live. That's why we have indoor plumbing and houses with heat in them now. And screens in our windows. And electric lights instead of candles.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> And vice versa, you know.
> 
> Most of nature would rather kill you than let you live. That's why we have indoor plumbing and houses with heat in them now. And screens in our windows. And electric lights instead of candles.


Yep it's the way She tries to keep a lid on overpopulation. Maybe the virus was Her way of culling the herd.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And vice versa, you know.
> 
> Most of nature would rather kill you than let you live. That's why we have indoor plumbing and houses with heat in them now. And screens in our windows. And electric lights instead of candles.


Wait, what? We are part of nature.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wait, what? We are part of nature.


Yes, we are. MOST of nature is indifferent to us at best. It's up to us to find a way to survive in the world.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> No more embarrassed than I was by that pushover running things before him...


True... Obama was the Do Nothing president. Don't believe it??? What good did he do??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheSuperUber said:


> True... Obama was the Do Nothing president. Don't believe it??? What good did he do??


Still trying to blame Obama, more than three years later.

Look, I get it, you don't like him. I voted for Gary Johnson. But the Republicans own this shit show.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TheSuperUber said:


> I drive 75 hrs a week. Many Uber drivers are lazy. I get 25 rides a day...making as much as before the C-19. Many will not drive in the rain. Or when it is raining...or when they are afraid of the Virius. WAKE UP...THERE IS NO FREE LUNCH.


Some people aren't made to sit in a car or deal with traffic for that many hours...just like some people aren't meant for office work. It's all about what makes you tick.



Young Kim said:


> LOL, I just got an email from a Nigerian "Prince" who told me that he found me on my college alumni website and how impressed he was. He wrote that he needed $3000 USD as an advance because he needed to get out of the country. He promised me $1,000,000 USD once he got to the U.S. and promised me a new Tesla as well. He asked for my bank account, login ID, and password.
> 
> I laughed to myself...


What? You turned that offer down?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some people aren't made to sit in a car or deal with traffic for that many hours...just like some people aren't meant for office work. It's all about what makes you tick.
> 
> 
> What? You turned that offer down?


Godfather II was one of my favorite movies, and I would surmise it would be watched 50 or 60 years from now with still great admiration. And that "Nigerian Prince"... sigh. I can't believe they would do that fraud to so many innocent people. And I have compassion for those who fall for that scheme. Those fraudsters are horrible who engage in these ungodly behaviors.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

You are avoiding the question. Tell me what did Obama do as president that was a positive move for the Country?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheSuperUber said:


> You are avoiding the question. Tell me what did Obama do as president that was a positive move for the Country?


For one thing, he created enough international harmony to win a Nobel Peace Prize.

For another, he had enough common sense to avoid saying that Nazis include some really nice, decent people. Oh wait, your guy actually wanted to do that, because he wanted to send the message that he's on their racist, white-supremacist side.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> For one thing, he created enough international harmony to win a Nobel Peace Prize.


He may have created international harmony (narrator: he didn't) but his 8 years were rife with racial tension in the US, race riots, and an anti-police narrative that, directly or indirectly, led to the assassinations of police officers in NY, LA & TX for starters. Obama weighed in on national stories, often without knowing all the details, and sided with the person of color more than once.

He also bombed the sh*t out of the Middle East, promised Russia "flexibility" after his election (yes, _that _same Russia!) and sent billions in cash to Iran. Oh, and there was Fast & Furious as well. Not much harmonious about that.

** edit ** Woops, almost forgot that he was the first to put "kids in cages". I don't remember the same shrieking then, though. It's almost like...it's...all...political...horseplay.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Obama weighed in on national stories, often without knowing all the details, and sided with the person of color more than once.


I agree that he did do that. Sort of damped down version of your guy praising Nazis.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> his 8 years were rife with racial tension


Yes, they were. Because every racist in the country lost his effing mind when a black man was elected POTUS.

Personally, I thought his experience level was light for the job. But his getting elected was a reaction to the previous administration, coupled with the economic downturn that happened two months before the election. And McCain's choice of a running mate.


----------



## Brandnewbie (May 24, 2020)

i have never read a forum where all the participants were as well spoken and correctly spelled
thanks for all your opinions and tips...I have been trying to get "approved" here in eastern Montana since early march and keep getting the run around...anybody have a number to call and get a real answer, or a email address to someone who answers at uber?


----------

